# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Biohuertos organicos

## davidbances

P1030498.jpgP1030240.jpg 
La Junta de Usuarios del Valle Chancay Lambayeque, viene desarrollando 3 huertos organicos en sus diversas comisiones de regantes, con asesoramiento de asesores tecnicos de la mencionada Junta y un docente principal de la Facultad de Agronomia especialista en Horticultura.  
Se viene sembrando cultivos, como betarragas, coles, lechugas, zanahorias, rabanitos, sin utilizar ni un producto quimico.Paralelamente al trabajo de campo se han realizado también las capacitaciones técnicas con prácticas agronómicas de labores como preparación de camas almacigueras, siembra, trasplante, riegos y deshierbo para que estén entrenadas y posteriormente repliquen lo aprendido. Para la fertilizacion se han hecho incorporaciones previas de materia organica antes de la siembra, abonamiento a base de guano de las islas, control de plagas a base de repelentes organicos e insecticidas biologicos que no dañan la fauna benefica ni el medio ambiente.   
Es de mucha importancia, implementar este tipo de agricultura para obtener alimentos sanos, libre de toda clase de pesticidas que son causantes de muchas enfermedades y daños al ecosistema. 
Es por eso que la Junta de Usuarios del Valle Chancay Lambayeque , viene desarrollando este tipo de actividades para promover a los agricultores una cultura de agricultura orgánica. 
muy pronto mas fotosTemas similares: Transgénicos vs Orgánicos Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos insumos orgánicos chablor Biofertilizantes Orgánicos Chablor

----------


## manuel_carrion

Excelente esta nueva iniciativa de produccion de hortalizas organicas, libre de agroquimicos, tengo una experiencia de produccion organica realizado a nivel de escuelas de primaria, en el departamento de huanuco, si es posible cultivar sin necesidad de quimicos, esta debe ser una prioridad para los proximos años, las transnacionales que venden quimicos, lucran a costa de la pobreza de los agricultores nacionales, lo mas triste es que en nuestro pais se venden pesticidas altamente toxicos y que estan prohibidos en otros paises, pero que en nuestro pais se comercilizan libremente y lo mas grave es que engañan a los agricultores para que se haga un uso desmedido de estos, que a la larga estan afectando la salud de los peruanos, prueba de ello es el incremento elevado de enfermos de cancer, que muy bien se prodria evitar haciendo menos uso de pesticidas, e incrementando la produccion de organicos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal David, te digo que las empresas que venden quimicos ya estan replanteando pues se estan dando cuenta que ya no va más, que la gente ya esta diciendo BASTA DE CONTAMINAR Y DE EMPOBRECERME; ya hay productos actualmente en pruebas a base de biologicos; estuve el Viernes 8 en un vivero de Lambayeque con mi padre Ing. Carlos Castañeda Chavarry - (Docente UNPRG); este vivero lo tienen a cargo unas madres de familia ellas no aplican nada de pesticidas, hacen su propio compost y humus; producen cultivos de ciclo corto como lechuga, rabanitos, beterragas, coliflores. No cuentan con los medios siquiera para adquirir un pulverizador para que apliquen sus bioles, biorepelentes y bioestimulantes; paran préstando a un agricultor; ante esta realidad no pude estar ajeno; como sabrás tengo una distribución de equipos pulverizadores y fumigadores GUARANY y les he propuesto darles un descuento especial asi como el apoyo técnico para el mejor manejo de sus cultivos a través de mi padre. 
Te escribo el presente pues BIOFERTIL esta comprometida con agriculturas limpias, que no repercutan contra el medio ambiente y somos socialmente resposables; en tal sentido, cuenta con nosotros para brindar capacitaciones y descuentos especiales en nuestra linea de insumos y maquinarias. 
Saludos,

----------

